# Trial Mods - Who's in?



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I know this has dragged further into 2009 than I originally anticipated but we've had some difficult decisions to make.

I'm satisfied now that we've got the right guys, I imagine there'll be a few surprised members.

"What? Me?"...

All I'd say is everyone that participated raised the bar and really improved the site over the past few months.

Right then, if you didn't make the final cut don't worry or lose heart. So many people were borderline, it's likely we'll be contacting you in the near future. Keep it up!

With so many people coming on-board at once this'll be a little less personal but I'll make it up with the PM's i'm sending out.

Djinn24 - Scenery 
Humakt - Modelling and Painting
Darkreever - Roleplay Threads
Red Corsairs - Other Systems
Druchii in Space - Roleplay Games
Wolf_Lord_Skoll - Specialist Games
Steel Nathan - Tactica Wars

Congratulations guys!

I'll be carrying out the actual promotions once i've sent out welcome PM's etc. Either tonight or tomorrow.

All the best and good luck!


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i didnt make it, but lets not dwell on that!

congratulations to the 7 that did!

(not much else to say)

byeeeeeeeeee!

M


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations guys I couldn't feel happier for you. . .


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done. A few names on that list I recognise for the sheer amount of work they've clearly put in.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Well done all of you! Keep up the good work! :biggrin:

And I so love that I'm seeing this before Druchii... I get to watch his face for the surprize now. :laugh:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice to see Steel Nathan getting the recognition he deserves for the sterling effort with Tactica Wars.

Also kudos to Darkreever and Druchii in Space- hopefully the RP section will improve even further and I can finally join an RP :biggrin:

Many congratulations to the rest, I'm not particularly up to speed with your contributions (well I am sort of with Djinn and his Projects so far unveiled) but I'm sure they were magnificent and you well deserve your placements.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

good job evey1, im pleased to see some more nice faces added to the mod list


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations everyone on their success!!! Well done.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you Jez and the rest of the mod team for this chance, all I can really say after that is good luck to the six other members who are getting this chance as well...


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

I second Darkreever's voice. Congrats to everyone who made it to Da Mods. Don't worry, us n00b mods will take _real _good care of Heresy :grin:. 

T'is be a new day at Heresy, a day that will change it forever...


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Many thanks Jez, glad to have a shot at this and I will be doing my upmost to make RP Games a place to visit on the forum. 

Big Grats to all the fellow trial Mods who made it as well, looking forward to seeing more wonderful ideas that will aim to make Heresy one of the top gaming forums on the interwebs. :good:


@LVix  :wink:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the opportunity Jez. It's been an exciting last couple of months trialing and I couln't have enjoyed it more. It proved more difficult than I first anticipated to be truly honest.

As for the other guys in, congratulations to you all! All names in which I'm familiar with and you've all done spectacular jobs in your areas. 

Well done to everybody who's participated in this, there's been a distinct improvement in forum activity in most areas the last couple of months - let's hope it stays this way ( or better, improves) 

Thanks again Jez and everybody else!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Well Gratz to the lot of you. I can Safely say the seven named are certainly 7 names i see around the site quite a bit! So their work imo is defiantly there!

Again, Gratz!

Chaosftw


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you jez and the rest of the team! I'll second all the others here, and good luck to them all! I look foward to seeing Heresy grow even more, and I'm sure the others agree with me. 
Cheers
Wolf_Lord_Skoll


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Congrats to all who made it, you deserve it. :so_happy:


*watches Humakt with narrowed eyes as he heads to the Modelling and Painting area*


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't worry Wraith, you will see me in there some to still helping out like normal as I work my way towards gold. Been teaching myself new techs to use, so I hope to advise! 

Thank you for the chance to prove myself as a further asset to the forums.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations to all of you, well earned!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well I gotta admit it, getting the chance to be a mod has definitely been the best thing to happen to my rep since joining. 38 points from five people all within ninety minutes of each other; thats only a little under half my rep total...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Big congrates to all that got the promotion. Also big rep+ to Jezlad for making this a cool place to hang out.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Congradulations.

I voted against each and every one of you.

Uh...I mean, I have the utmost confidence in all of you...yeah...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

We love you too Gal.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

congrats guys, well deserved!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats to the new Mods :victory:.

Now if you folks will excuse me I have to arrange an scenery-based "accident" for Djinn :wink:....


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done to everybody and thanks for the vote of confidence Jez.

I must admit to feeling a little bit of trepidation now Wraith is squinting at me :grin:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats guys, well deserved.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

Congrats all! I bear no grudges of course, that would be silly. 

Especially well done to Djinn and Nathan, good job lads, keep it up!


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations to all yall!

For the Emperor!! (or, you know, whatever....)
:victory:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

nooooooooooooooo! hahahaha, na, gj guys, well deserved.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

yup, congrats to everyone who made mod!


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations folks! I think we'll be in good hands heh heh heh. And if we aren't, I know where the only working escape pod is...

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Its good to feel the love for our newest team members.

They have been making themselves at home and are having a strong positive impact on the forum.

Shogun you keep out of my escape pod, I have just had the leopard skin seat covers washed and don't want you making a mess in there. 

Congrats to you all btw.


----------



## World Eater (Aug 31, 2008)

Hail,

Kudos to the new seven!

Umm, I don't want to sound foolish(too late I guess), but there's RP section at Heresy?

BFTBG!!

World Eater


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Its good to feel the love for our newest team members.
> 
> They have been making themselves at home and are having a strong positive impact on the forum.
> 
> ...


I knew I smelled the stench of heresy in there the last time I checked it...:threaten:


----------



## Suntalon (Apr 9, 2008)

lol



damn too short


----------

